# Becca's Photo Thread



## becca81 (Jun 14, 2005)

I've got several new photos to share, so I figured I'd just put them all in one thread together.

EDIT:  Removed original photos that were here.

2" _H. gigas_


----------



## Fred (Jun 14, 2005)

Nice pics Becca. I have a T blondi that looks exactly like that, and the H vonwirthi is nice too.


----------



## Vys (Jun 14, 2005)

Yeah, nice Haplo and blondi-photo! Kind of looks like the latter will change apparence completely and fantastically when the light suddenly covers the whole of it 

Can't really remember my klein C.fasciatum ever looking likethat, though; rather I think it went from tan/translucent to adult colors directly. Could be that it just spent too much time hidden from my sight, of course 

Edit. Is that Hap consuming two crickets, or did something horrible happen to the one's head?


----------



## Deschain (Jun 14, 2005)

All three are very cool species Becca!  :clap:  I can't wait to see pics of the Hap. when it molts.


----------



## Daywalker (Jun 14, 2005)

nice pic's becca . 
have you taught that hap how to turn that light switch on yet ?


----------



## becca81 (Jun 14, 2005)

Deschain said:
			
		

> All three are very cool species Becca!  :clap:  I can't wait to see pics of the Hap. when it molts.


I'm also eager for it to molt.  It's also been a bit less defensive than when I first got it, but it's been able to start a burrow and settle in.  A few months ago.


----------



## becca81 (Jun 14, 2005)

1" _A. avicularia_








~4" _B. smithi_


----------



## Deschain (Jun 14, 2005)

Becca said:
			
		

> I'm also eager for it to molt. It's also been a bit less defensive than when I first got it, but it's been able to start a burrow and settle in.


I remember that thread now. She certainly looks in better condition than when you first got her!  :clap:


----------



## becca81 (Jun 19, 2005)

I spent the early part of the afternoon doing some maintenance and feeding.

I just got three of these little guys in!  The colors are amazing!
_P. cancerides_ ~0.5"







_B. albopilosum_







My smallest _G. rosea_ ~.75"







_L. parahybana_ ~1"


----------



## Greg Wolfe (Jun 19, 2005)

*Becca's Photo Thread...*

WOW!! Becca! Those are beautiful pix! Awesome shots!


----------



## becca81 (Jun 20, 2005)

The _P. cancerides_ are now at the top of my "cutest slings" list...


----------



## Rabid Flea (Jun 21, 2005)

:clap: i gotta give you credit becca, u have the cutest slings.


----------



## becca81 (Jun 26, 2005)

A few new pics...

Freshly molted _A. seemani_ - confirmed female - ~5"






Freshly molted _C. crawshayi_ - ~1.5"






_H. gigas_ - ~1" - This is about all of it I typically ever see






_P. cancerides_ - ~.5" - Already heading into pre-molt, I believe


----------



## Lorgakor (Jun 26, 2005)

Great pictures Becca! Beautiful A. seemani! Was yours brown before its molt?


----------



## becca81 (Jun 26, 2005)

Lorgakor said:
			
		

> Great pictures Becca! Beautiful A. seemani! Was yours brown before its molt?


It browned out a little bit, but not nearly as much as I was expecting.

Here's a photo of the molted skin a couple of hours after the molt.  The color had dulled a little, but that's all.  She was about 4.5" before the molt.


----------



## becca81 (Jul 4, 2005)

Several new photos to share.

Two new additions:  _E. rufescens_ and _E. pulcherrimaklassi_

_E. rufescens_ ~1.5"






_E. pulcherrimaklassi_ ~0.5"












Freshly molted _A. geniculata_ ~3.0"






Underside of _A. seemani_






Freshly molted _L. parahybana_ ~1.75"






_A. avicularia_ ~1"


----------



## king7 (Jul 4, 2005)

you have beautiful looking T's in your collection :clap:


----------



## Greg Wolfe (Jul 4, 2005)

*Becca's Photo Thread...*

Beautiful photos Becca!


----------



## death1 (Jul 4, 2005)

Great pics I might add. Very sharp!


----------



## becca81 (Jul 7, 2005)

_B. vagans_ ~1.75"






Freshly molted _P. cancerides_ ~1.0"






_T. blondi_


----------



## Brian F. (Jul 7, 2005)

Some really nice pics.  The shot of your _H gigas _ is more than I usually see of mine!


----------



## Deschain (Jul 7, 2005)

That's such a cute pic of the vagans.


----------



## becca81 (Jul 7, 2005)

Deschain said:
			
		

> That's such a cute pic of the vagans.


_If_ it is actually a _B. vagans_...

The carapace color has thrown me off - it should already be dark at this size.


----------



## Zorack (Jul 7, 2005)

lovely pics becks


----------



## Deschain (Jul 7, 2005)

becca81 said:
			
		

> _If_ it is actually a _B. vagans_...
> 
> The carapace color has thrown me off - it should already be dark at this size.


I was going by what you labeled it as.   

That's a cute pic of your Brachy. sp.?


----------



## Jeri (Jul 7, 2005)

becca81 said:
			
		

> _If_ it is actually a _B. vagans_...
> 
> The carapace color has thrown me off - it should already be dark at this size.


Mine is about that size and looks exactly like that. Maybe they get darker when they get older.

Jeri


----------



## becca81 (Jul 14, 2005)

New Arrival

_A. hentzi_ juvenile


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jul 14, 2005)

Awe Becca~! You just hit my weak spot. I love the A. hentzi. I wish I had that one.


----------



## becca81 (Jul 22, 2005)

Freshly molted _G. aureostriata_ - 1.25" - possible male

I've had this little one since February (2005) and I'm glad to finally be able to see a little color.


----------



## becca81 (Jul 24, 2005)

Freshly molted (purchased as) _E. pulcherrimaklassi_


----------



## becca81 (Jul 26, 2005)

_C. crawshayi_, "Sagan"


----------



## Lorgakor (Jul 26, 2005)

Great pictures as always Becca, and some awesome new additions you have!


----------



## Nick_schembri (Jul 26, 2005)

Amazing.......nice collection you got there Becca  :clap:


----------



## Vys (Jul 27, 2005)

becca81 said:
			
		

> _C. crawshayi_, "Sagan"


How come you named it that?


----------



## becca81 (Jul 27, 2005)

Vys said:
			
		

> How come you named it that?


All of my spiders are "named" after scientists or mathematicians.  I don't actually call mine by the name that I give them, but I just use it as a log ID.

Heh, not to mention that this spider being incredibly slow-growing reminds me of the way that Carl Sagan can be incredibly long-winded.


----------



## Vys (Jul 27, 2005)

Ahaa. Made me a little curious simply because 'sagan' is 'the story', or perhaps 'the fairy-tale' in Swedish. Knowing your naming-scheme though, Carl Sagan seems like the primary connection one'd make. Don't know anyone else called that, anyhow.

I don't know if I'll ever get enough spiders to start giving them number-designations or such, but this gave me the idea to name one 'U-452' or something anyway 

Oh, and I'd like to know; do you find that that Citharishius grows slower than most Aphonopelma?

You never answered what happened to that cricket in the first picture.


----------



## becca81 (Jul 27, 2005)

Vys said:
			
		

> Oh, and I'd like to know; do you find that that Citharishius grows slower than most Aphonopelma?


I haven't owned enough of either species to really generalize - I currently own 2 _C. crawshayi_, 2 _A. hentzi_, and 2 _A. seemani_.

From what I've read, it seems like the growth rate is very similar between the two genuses.


----------



## Gesticulator (Jul 28, 2005)

Becca, your photos are great. Your enthusiasm and dedication shines through them. I often read your posts and I admire your knowledge. How many years have you been keeping tarantulas???


----------



## becca81 (Jul 28, 2005)

Gesticulator said:
			
		

> How many years have you been keeping tarantulas???


Just a little over a year.


----------



## Gesticulator (Jul 28, 2005)

becca81 said:
			
		

> Just a little over a year.


wow. You are so well versed  I had my first T for 3 years now, but started getting more since March of this year and have dabbled into different species..


----------



## becca81 (Jul 28, 2005)

Gesticulator said:
			
		

> wow. You are so well versed  I had my first T for 3 years now, but started getting more since March of this year and have dabbled into different species..


Thank you.   

I haven't been into tarantulas an extremely long time, but having a small background in biology (nothing compared to people who actually major in biology) and pre-veterinary medicine has helped.  However, when I decided to go into education instead of veterinary medicine I focused more on mathematics than science.


----------



## becca81 (Jul 28, 2005)

_T. blondi_


----------



## becca81 (Jul 28, 2005)

_A. hentzi_


----------



## becca81 (Jul 28, 2005)

_C. crawshayi_


----------



## becca81 (Aug 7, 2005)

_A. geniculata_ - This one dug its burrow under the water dish.  I noticed one day that the dish was about to crush the burrow and I had to pull it out.  Doing so caused the burrow to collapse and resulted in a not-too-happy and very dirty spider.


----------



## becca81 (Aug 7, 2005)

My other _C. crawshayi_, Cabeo.  I'm 95% sure that this one is male.


----------



## cacoseraph (Aug 7, 2005)

becca81 said:
			
		

> _A. geniculata_ - This one dug its burrow under the water dish.  I noticed one day that the dish was about to crush the burrow and I had to pull it out.  Doing so caused the burrow to collapse and resulted in a not-too-happy and very dirty spider.


those were cute pics.  i hate it when they dig bad burrows like that.


----------



## becca81 (Aug 7, 2005)

_A. avicularia_ (thanks, Chris, it's still doing well )


----------



## becca81 (Aug 7, 2005)

_Grammostola aureostriata_, Newton.  This one is frequently in a foul mood...


----------



## becca81 (Aug 25, 2005)

_A. versicolor_ (thanks again, Mike!) - 5" Female


----------



## becca81 (Aug 25, 2005)

_H. gigas_ - 1.5"






_P. irminia_ - Female






_G. aureostriata_ - 2" Female


----------



## Big and Hairy (Aug 25, 2005)

You have several nice pictures in this thread Becca.  Great job and great collection!


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Aug 29, 2005)

Very nice pictures Becca!  :clap:


----------



## becca81 (Sep 3, 2005)

_A. seemani_ - 5" Female


----------



## becca81 (Sep 4, 2005)

I love watching them get bigger.  

_Avicularia avicularia_






_Brachypelma albopilosum_






_Euathlus pulcherrimaklassi_












_Grammostola aureostriata_






_Grammostola rosea_






_Lasiodora parahybana_






_Phormictopus cancerides_


----------



## xgrafcorex (Sep 4, 2005)

*blah*



			
				becca81 said:
			
		

> _H. gigas_ - 1.5"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


heh the aureostriata almost looks sad when you look at its eyes.  kinda looks like it has "puppy dog eyes."   very nice collection! i have a quarter inch aureo.  and a half inch vagans.  cant wait to see it get to looking like yours.


----------



## becca81 (Sep 28, 2005)

_Avicularia minatrix_


----------



## becca81 (Sep 28, 2005)

_Aphonopelma anax_


----------



## becca81 (Oct 9, 2005)

~2" _Grammostola aureostriata_, "Tesla"


----------



## becca81 (Oct 9, 2005)

~1.75" _Grammostola aureostriata_, "Newton"


----------



## becca81 (Oct 9, 2005)

Freshly molted ~2.5" _L. parahybana_, "Einstein"


----------



## Blasphemy (Oct 9, 2005)

Very nice _L. parahybana_ ...long way to go for that little guy, but he'll be a monster soon enough


----------



## WhyTeDraGon (Oct 9, 2005)

becca81 said:
			
		

> _Aphonopelma anax_


That A. anax looks great! Wonder who you got it from


----------



## becca81 (Oct 10, 2005)

Blasphemy said:
			
		

> Very nice _L. parahybana_ ...long way to go for that little guy, but he'll be a monster soon enough


Yes, and he's been such a slow-grower compared to what I expected!

I got him in January of '05 as a 0.5" sling and I have a _B. vagans_ that has grown faster!


----------



## becca81 (Oct 10, 2005)

(purchased as) _B. vagans_, "Descartes," 4" female


----------



## becca81 (Oct 10, 2005)

_Acanthoscurria geniculata_, "Thoreau," 3.5" female


----------



## becca81 (Oct 10, 2005)

_Davus fasciata_


----------



## becca81 (Oct 10, 2005)

WhyTeDraGon said:
			
		

> That A. anax looks great! Wonder who you got it from


...and it's doing so well!  Hardy little thing - even survived a fall from the top of my dressed in its container.  

These are a lot fiestier than I expected.  Whenever I open the lid it just runs around in circles in its container.


----------



## becca81 (Oct 16, 2005)

Freshly molted _A. avicularia_ ~1.5"


----------



## becca81 (Oct 16, 2005)

New addition - _C. huahini_ ~1.5" - "Revelle"


----------



## becca81 (Oct 16, 2005)

Freshly molted - _Hommeoma sp._ "blue" (purchased as _E. pulcherrimaklassi_ ~2.5"


----------



## becca81 (Oct 16, 2005)

_Haplopelma sp._ "Vietnam" ~4"


----------



## becca81 (Oct 16, 2005)

New addition - _Nhandu coloratovillosus_ ~1"


----------



## becca81 (Oct 16, 2005)

Freshly molted - _P. regalis_ ~3"


----------



## becca81 (Oct 31, 2005)

Freshly molted _T. blondi_ female - ~6.5" (pre-molt size), "Cavendish"


----------



## becca81 (Oct 31, 2005)

_A. seemani_ female, ~5", "Galileo"


----------



## becca81 (Oct 31, 2005)

_Hommeoma sp._ "blue" immature male - ~2.5", "Gray"


----------



## becca81 (Oct 31, 2005)

_G. rosea_ female - ~4.5", "Archimedes"


----------



## becca81 (Oct 31, 2005)

_P. irminia_ female - ~4.5", "Kelvin"


----------



## shogun804 (Oct 31, 2005)

great pics as always becca :clap:


----------



## becca81 (Nov 2, 2005)

Thank you, Shogun!

New addition - 3" female _Aphonopelma moderatum_


----------



## kyle_de_aussie (Nov 3, 2005)

Awesome pictures becca i especially like the P. irminia female


----------



## thanci (Nov 4, 2005)

Great photos Becca, nice looking A. seemani, and avics  What camera you are using? very good enclousers!


----------



## becca81 (Nov 5, 2005)

thanci said:
			
		

> Great photos Becca, nice looking A. seemani, and avics  What camera you are using? very good enclousers!


Thank you, Thanci!  

I got a new camera over the summer - it's a Panasonic FZ20 (semi-SLR) with Lumix Lens.  I've enjoyed using it, although I know I need to get out of my comfort zone and see what all I can do with the camera.


----------



## becca81 (Nov 5, 2005)

New Additions

0.0.1 _C. cyanopubescens_






0.0.1 _Pamphobeteus sp._ "Ecuadorian Giant Birdeater"


----------



## becca81 (Nov 13, 2005)

New Addition - (another) _C. crawshayi_ - female


----------



## Hedorah99 (Nov 13, 2005)

Awesome pictures as always Becca. Really nice new addition too. You need to talk to some of my baboons and teach them to stand still for more that a micro-second.


----------



## ilovebugs (Nov 14, 2005)

Becca, you are just simply amazing.

you are one of my favorite people on the boards.


----------



## dirk14 (Nov 14, 2005)

i envy your collection!


----------



## Mr Ed (Nov 14, 2005)

becca81 said:
			
		

> _A. seemani_ female, ~5", "Galileo"


Is this the girl that my boy came to visit?  I don't know why he was so shy, she's beautiful.  maybe he was just in awe of her beauty. LOL


----------



## becca81 (Nov 14, 2005)

ilovebugs said:
			
		

> Becca, you are just simply amazing.
> 
> you are one of my favorite people on the boards.


Thank you.


----------



## becca81 (Nov 14, 2005)

Mr Ed said:
			
		

> Is this the girl that my boy came to visit?  I don't know why he was so shy, she's beautiful.  maybe he was just in awe of her beauty. LOL


Yep - that's her.  Now if she'd get busy doing something other than holed up inside her hide.


----------



## Mr Ed (Nov 14, 2005)

becca81 said:
			
		

> Yep - that's her.  Now if she'd get busy doing something other than holed up inside her hide.


Sounds like a good sign, maybe she's getting ready to drop a sack and make us proud grandparents.  She is a beauty!!!


----------



## mackids (Nov 14, 2005)

becca, your seemani is beautiful. so photogenic!


----------



## becca81 (Nov 27, 2005)

Freshly molted _T. blondi_ immature male, "Hawking."


----------



## CedrikG (Nov 27, 2005)

becca81 said:
			
		

> The _P. cancerides_ are now at the top of my "cutest slings" list...


me to   hehe


----------



## Hedorah99 (Nov 28, 2005)

Nice little blondi Becca. I love how the look so ridiculously skinny after a molt.


----------



## becca81 (Nov 28, 2005)

*A Few New Photos...*

Freshly molted _A. avicularia_, "Plato"






_A. minatrix_


----------



## becca81 (Nov 28, 2005)

_Brachypelma albopilosum_, "Edison."  I've had this one for almost 12 months and it's just now reaching 1".


----------



## becca81 (Nov 28, 2005)

Freshly molted _G. aureostriata_, "Newton" (male)


----------



## becca81 (Nov 28, 2005)

_Grammostola rosea_, "Archimedes."  My first tarantula and *hopefully* will eventually drop a sac (mated with ChrisNCT's male over the summer).


----------



## becca81 (Nov 28, 2005)

Freshly molted _Pamphobeteus sp._ "Ecuador Giant Birdeater."  I'm 85% sure this one is female. 

*sigh* 

If only they kept these colors...


----------



## becca81 (Dec 7, 2005)

0.1.0 _C. beachuanicus_


----------



## becca81 (Dec 7, 2005)

0.1.0 _B. smithi_, "Fibonacci"


----------



## jbrd (Dec 7, 2005)

oooohhhhhh nice C. beachuanicus, i gotta get me one of those.


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 7, 2005)

nice one becca , you've got my respect


----------



## wolfpak (Dec 8, 2005)

becca81 said:
			
		

> _Aphonopelma anax_


really love this species. unfortunately, mine was DOA


----------



## Brian S (Dec 8, 2005)

You just keep getting better and better with you photos 

They are simply stunning


----------



## becca81 (Dec 8, 2005)

Brian S said:
			
		

> You just keep getting better and better with you photos
> 
> They are simply stunning


Thank you, Brian.    Yours are stunning, too!




0.1.0 _Pamphobeteus sp._ "Ecuadorian Giant Birdeater," "Volta"


----------



## becca81 (Dec 8, 2005)

0.0.1 _C. cyaneopubescens_, "Crick"


----------



## wolfpak (Dec 9, 2005)

wow:drool: :drool: :drool:  love the "BLUE". how many Ts do you own?


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 10, 2005)

awesome picture :worship:  more more more

you have a nice collection


----------



## becca81 (Dec 11, 2005)

wolfpak said:
			
		

> wow:drool: :drool: :drool:  love the "BLUE". how many Ts do you own?


Somewhere in the 60ish-70ish range, I believe.  That's including slings, juvenile, and adults.  I'm actually trying to cut back a bit right now - I think I can pick the ones that I really want to keep and cut it down to 40 or so and be happy with that.

(of course, I say that just after I bought 6 more..  )


0.0.1 _Chilobrachys fimbriatus_, "Rainwater"

(Chris, this one is yours - I was finally able to get some photos after unpacking it!)


----------



## Nate (Dec 11, 2005)

becca81 said:
			
		

> 0.1.0 _C. beachuanicus_


I was like “What in the hell is on top of that Ts head?” So I did some searching and only could come up with “C. bechuanicus” so I think you may have a spelling error. 

Awesome pix, I want a T with a natural tumor on its head.  

Why would they develop that?


----------



## becca81 (Dec 11, 2005)

Nate said:
			
		

> I was like “What in the hell is on top of that Ts head?” So I did some searching and only could come up with “C. bechuanicus” so I think you may have a spelling error.
> 
> Awesome pix, I want a T with a natural tumor on its head.
> 
> Why would they develop that?


Haha - you're right - it is _C. bechuanicus_ - darn pinky-finger hit the "a" key.     Thanks!

Most (not all) _Ceratogyrus spp._ have the "horn" on their carapace.  I don't think that it's known exactly why the horn is there, although I believe it has been speculated that it could be for water storage or something of the like.

Fascinating genus!


----------



## Nate (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks for the info! I think I have a new critter on my Xmas wish list.


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 11, 2005)

becca81 said:
			
		

> Haha - you're right - it is _C. bechuanicus_ - darn pinky-finger hit the "a" key.     Thanks!
> 
> Most (not all) _Ceratogyrus spp._ have the "horn" on their carapace.  I don't think that it's known exactly why the horn is there, although I believe it has been speculated that it could be for water storage or something of the like.
> 
> Fascinating genus!



yeah ceratogyrus are aaawesome


----------



## becca81 (Dec 13, 2005)

A few new ones in today... 

0.0.1 _Aphonopelma crinirufum_ 0.5"






0.0.1 _Avicularia sp._ "Isla Margarita" 0.5"






0.0.1 _Acanthoscurria atrox_ 0.25"


----------



## becca81 (Dec 13, 2005)

0.0.1 _Cyriocosmus elegans_ ~1/16"






To show size...


----------



## becca81 (Dec 13, 2005)

0.0.1 _Lasiodora difficilis_ 0.5"


----------



## shogun804 (Dec 14, 2005)

wow Becca your collection is great, have you hit 100 yet? it seems like everytime i visit the forum you get some new T's lol. great photos as always:clap:


----------



## becca81 (Dec 14, 2005)

shogun804 said:
			
		

> wow Becca your collection is great, have you hit 100 yet? it seems like everytime i visit the forum you get some new T's lol. great photos as always:clap:


Thank you.  

Nope, haven't hit 100 yet and I actually hope I don't for some time.  I'm at about 60ish-70ish (I stopped counting after about 40 or so) and could stand to cut back a little.  I don't want to get so many that I don't have time to take care of them all or enjoy the ones that I have, so I need to decide on which ones I'm going to let go of.


----------



## becca81 (Dec 18, 2005)

Freshly molted _L. parahybana_, "Einstein"






_A. atrox_ with first roach nymph 






_T. blondi_, "Hawking," with roach


----------



## becca81 (Jan 5, 2006)

New Addition - _Brachypelma emilia_ 

I've wanted one of these since I first began in the hobby and very excited to finally own one.  













New Photo - _H. gigas_, "Pythagorus"






New Photo - _A. moderatum_


----------



## wolfpak (Jan 5, 2006)

just love the A. moderatum, wish i can have one


----------



## Nate (Jan 6, 2006)

Love earth tones on the A. moderatum.


----------



## becca81 (Jan 8, 2006)

I took a few new photos today as I was feeding...

*A. avicularia, "Plato," with roach*






*B. albopilosum, "Edison"*






*C. gracile, #4*






*G. aureostriata, "Newton"*






*C. cyanopubescens, "Crick"*






*G. rosea, "Archimedes"*






*N. coloratovillosus, "Baker," in pre-molt*


----------



## common spider (Jan 9, 2006)

becca81 said:
			
		

> Somewhere in the 60ish-70ish range, I believe.  That's including slings, juvenile, and adults.  I'm actually trying to cut back a bit right now - I think I can pick the ones that I really want to keep and cut it down to 40 or so and be happy with that.
> 
> (of course, I say that just after I bought 6 more..  )
> 
> ...



My goal is going to be at 50 and I am going to try to stop there I am at 29 right now.You have great T's becca81.


----------



## becca81 (Feb 2, 2006)

_C. cyaneopubescens_, "Crick" - Freshly Molted






_A. versicolor_, "Halley" - Freshly Mated 






_N. coloratovillosus_, "Baker" - Freshly Molted






*New Addition* - _Avicularia huriana_   Looks to be in pre-molt


----------



## Nerri1029 (Feb 3, 2006)

I think it's COOL you named your blondi .. Hawking.. 
some irony there ..


----------



## becca81 (Feb 7, 2006)

Freshly molted - _A. crinirufum_ - 0.75"






_A. seemani_, "Galileo" - 5" Female (mated)












New Addition - _A. huriana_ - 3" Female






Freshly molted - _G. aureostriata_, "Atkins"






_G. rosea_, "Archimedes" - 5" Female (eating roach)






_H. incei_


----------



## Dark Raptor (Feb 7, 2006)

A. seemani looks great.

PS. You should call your next T "Wolszczan"  
http://wikiwhat.com/encyclopedia/a/al/aleksander_wolszczan.html


----------



## becca81 (Feb 15, 2006)

Freshly molted _Pamphobeteus sp._ "Ecuadorian Giant Birdeater"












_C. crawshayi_


----------



## Lorgakor (Mar 20, 2006)

I just looked at all your pictures again Becca, this is a great thread! It's great to see them all growing up molt by molt. Hope to see some more pics soon!


----------



## becca81 (Apr 1, 2006)

Been a little while since I updated this thread and I've had quite a few molts and such over the past couple of months.  

Freshly molted _Avicularia sp._ "Isla Margarita"






Freshly molted female _Brachypelma smithi_ 






Freshly molted _C. cyaneopubescens_






_Lasiodora difficilis_






New Addition - 3" _Nhandu carapoensis_






Freshly molted _Nhandu coloratovillosus_






_Pamphobeteus sp._, "Ecuadorian Giant Birdeater"


----------



## xgrafcorex (Apr 2, 2006)

great looking ts becca, you have quite the collection.  by the way, i think i forgot to tell you..i think mendeleev molted on its way over here.  i didn't find a complete exuvium, but i found a leg (and i checked to make sure none were missing :razz  i think its closer to 2" now..but haven't been able to measure it very well...skittish little bug heh.


----------



## becca81 (Apr 2, 2006)

xgrafcorex said:
			
		

> great looking ts becca, you have quite the collection.  by the way, i think i forgot to tell you..i think mendeleev molted on its way over here.  i didn't find a complete exuvium, but i found a leg (and i checked to make sure none were missing :razz  i think its closer to 2" now..but haven't been able to measure it very well...skittish little bug heh.


Yes - it's a very skittish little one!  Always been quite fiesty.

I'm glad it made it okay to you.


----------



## Nerri1029 (Apr 24, 2006)

WOWSERS...

your smithi is gorgeous !!!!

:-D


----------



## becca81 (Apr 30, 2006)

0.0.1 _H. incei_, freshly molted






0.0.1 _N. chromatus_, freshly molted






0.1.0 _A. huriana_, freshly molted






0.1.0 _B. vagans_, "Descartes," freshly molted


----------



## syndicate (Apr 30, 2006)

that incei looks nice!


----------



## Hedorah99 (May 1, 2006)

Yea, that incei is awesome. I have become quite enamored by this species as of late.


----------



## Scolopendra55 (May 1, 2006)

Sweet pics!!


----------



## becca81 (May 1, 2006)

Thanks, guys!  I've grown quite fond of the _H. incei_ and enjoyed it far more than I initially thought I would.  Just now beginning to get some coloration on the carapace.


----------



## Hedorah99 (May 1, 2006)

becca81 said:
			
		

> Thanks, guys!  I've grown quite fond of the _H. incei_ and enjoyed it far more than I initially thought I would.  Just now beginning to get some coloration on the carapace.


Yea, aren't you glad I didn't buy it


----------



## Gigas (May 1, 2006)

incei are dwarf right? is it some wierd taxonomic joke?, incei wincey spider climed up the water spout?


----------



## becca81 (May 2, 2006)

Gigus said:
			
		

> incei are dwarf right? is it some wierd taxonomic joke?, incei wincey spider climed up the water spout?


Cute!  Yes, _H. incei_ is a smaller species.  

0.0.1 _B. emilia_, "Euclid"
(in need of a molt)






0.1.0 _B. smithi_, "Fibonacci"






0.1.0 _B. vagans_, "Descartes"






0.1.0 _Lasiodora spp._ (likely _L. difficilis_), "Theano"
(freshly molted)


----------



## becca81 (May 5, 2006)

0.1.0 _Pamphobeteus sp._ "Ecuador" - freshly molted






0.0.1 _Acanthoscurria atrox_






0.0.1 _Aphonopelma crinirufum_ - freshly molted












1.0.0 _Brachypelma vagans_ - new addition






0.0.1 _Scolopendra polymorpha_ - new addition


----------



## TheNatural (May 6, 2006)

Hi Becca,

Nice pics and great collection you got there.
Contrats! :clap:


----------



## kyle_de_aussie (May 7, 2006)

Great pictures becca the vagans is looking sweet same with Pamphobeteus sp. "Ecuador" and the b. smithi
And that Lasiodora spp awesome


----------



## becca81 (May 11, 2006)

0.0.2 _Holothele sp._ "Norte de Santander" - New Additions


----------



## becca81 (May 20, 2006)

0.1.0 (likely) _Homoeomma sp._ "Blue" - New Addition 












1.0.0 _Hysterocrates gigas_, "Pythagorus"






0.1.0 _Nhandu carapoensis_ - New Addition 






0.0.1 _Pamphobeteus sp._ "Ecuadorian Giant Birdeater"






0.1.0 _Psalmpoeus pulcher_


----------



## syndicate (May 20, 2006)

i love the b.vagan pics.i really want one of those.there great looking t's!


----------



## Ewok (May 20, 2006)

Great pics! How big is your H. gigas?


----------



## becca81 (May 20, 2006)

-palau- said:
			
		

> Great pics! How big is your H. gigas?


It's about 3" or so now and should be due for another molt sometime soon.


----------



## i-zombie (May 21, 2006)

becca81 said:
			
		

> 0.1.0 _Lasiodora spp._ (likely _L. difficilis_), "Theano"
> (freshly molted)


Oh yeah.  Looks almost exactly like my _L. difficilis_.


----------



## becca81 (May 31, 2006)

Two new molts 

_Brachypelma emilia_ - female - ~4.25"






_Grammostola aureostriata_ - male - ~2.5"


----------



## becca81 (Jun 7, 2006)

New additions  

0.1.0 _Acanthoscurria insubtilis_






0.1.0 _Paraphysa scrofa_






0.0.1 _Citharacanthus livingstoni_


----------



## Ronj (Jun 7, 2006)

New additions as in MORE t's?  Math is very very good to you!  Nice pictures!  

6/13/06


----------



## MRL (Jun 8, 2006)

Becca, that's a great collection you have there BUUUUUUUUUUT where are the pokies!  :wall:


----------



## Ewok (Jun 8, 2006)

That Brachypelma emilia sure has some great color!


----------



## becca81 (Jun 8, 2006)

Ronj said:
			
		

> New additions as in MORE t's? Math is very very good to you! Nice pictures!
> 
> 6/13/06


Math isn't _that_ good to me, I'll just go without food for the next few weeks.  




			
				MRL said:
			
		

> Becca, that's a great collection you have there BUUUUUUUUUUT where are the pokies!  :wall:


Haha.

True, no pokies.  

My OW collection is very limited, as I've chosen to focus myself on most NW species.  I sold off almost all of my OW species some time ago, although I will admit having a tough time restraining myself when I see _P. subfusca_ or _P. rufliata_ for sale.  



			
				Kaliningrad said:
			
		

> That Brachypelma emilia sure has some great color!


Yes, it does!  I need to get some more pictures now that she's had some time to harden up a bit.


----------



## i-zombie (Jun 8, 2006)

becca81 said:
			
		

> Two new molts
> 
> _Brachypelma emilia_ - female - ~4.25"


Not that it's better than your other ts...but wow, what a great looking _B. emilia_!


----------



## † [sandi] † (Jun 8, 2006)

it has beautiful colorations...very nice


----------



## becca81 (Jun 8, 2006)

*Edit to above pictures*
The _C. livingstoni_ is most likely _Crassicrus lamanai_.


----------



## becca81 (Jun 8, 2006)

Got several out of their tanks tonight for some pictures.  

0.1.0 _Aphonopelma moderatum_ ~3"












0.1.0 _Brachypelma emilia_ ~4.5"












0.0.1 _Crassicrus lamanai_ ~4"


















0.1.0 _Homoeomma sp._ "Blue" ~3"






0.1.0 _Paraphysa scrofa_ ~2.5"












_Pamphobeteus sp._ "Ecuadorian Giant Birdeater"


----------



## Gigas (Jun 8, 2006)

What substrate is that Becca?
And Very nice T's


----------



## becca81 (Jun 8, 2006)

Gigus said:
			
		

> What substrate is that Becca?
> And Very nice T's


It's just some corkbark and moss that I used as a backdrop for pictures.  Most are actually kept on a mixture of peat and vermaculite.


----------



## Nerri1029 (Jun 8, 2006)

As usual GREAT PICS !!!

:clap: :clap: :worship: :worship:


----------



## CedrikG (Jun 8, 2006)

Yes awesome picture becca :worship:


----------



## Austin S. (Jun 9, 2006)

You have a very great collection Becca! And such beautiful tarantulas! What camera are you using?? The color is just amazing, and it is just soo clear! Bravo!!! :clap: :clap: :clap: :worship:


----------



## becca81 (Jun 10, 2006)

Austin S. said:
			
		

> You have a very great collection Becca! And such beautiful tarantulas! What camera are you using?? The color is just amazing, and it is just soo clear! Bravo!!! :clap: :clap: :clap: :worship:


Thank you.  

I'm currently using a Panasonic DMC FZ-20.


----------



## becca81 (Jun 11, 2006)

Few more...

0.0.1 _Cyriocosmus elegans_






0.0.1 _Aphonopelma crinirufum_






1.0.0 _Grammostola aureostriata_






0.0.1 _Aphonopelma anax_


----------



## syndicate (Jun 11, 2006)

what sp is that Aphonopelma crinirufum


----------



## MRL (Jun 11, 2006)

syndicate said:
			
		

> what sp is that Aphonopelma crinirufum


I think you answered your own question.


----------



## Gigas (Jun 11, 2006)

syndicate said:
			
		

> what sp is that Aphonopelma crinirufum


  and i love that heart on the Elegans


----------



## becca81 (Jun 16, 2006)

Freshly molted 0.0.1 _Acanthoscurria atrox_






Freshly molted 0.0.1 _Nhandu chromatus_






1.0.0 _Avicularia avicularia_


----------



## lta3398 (Jun 16, 2006)

Becca, I would like to say, you have an absolutely gorgeous collection, and are a great photographer to boot! Share anytime you'd like!!!!!


----------



## becca81 (Jun 22, 2006)

Mature male _A. geniculata_ here on loan from Jeff_C.












Mature male _P. irminia_ here on loan from Darkeye.






0.0.1 _Bonnetina cyaneifemur_


----------



## becca81 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Ladies' Night...*

New Additions!  

0.1.0 _Phormictopus platus_












0.1.0 _Grammostola aureostriata_






0.1.0 _Nhandu carapoensis_












New Pictures! 

0.1.0 _Grammostola rosea_






0.1.0 _Brachypelma vagans_






0.1.0 _Theraphosa blondi_


----------



## lta3398 (Jun 23, 2006)

Once again, Becca....awesome pics, and thanks for sharing!


----------



## syndicate (Jun 23, 2006)

0.1.0 Nhandu carapoensis wow!!!
what a beauty! 
im gonna have to add that to my little list lol


----------



## xgrafcorex (Jun 23, 2006)

nice new additions becca!  i especially like the p platus and n carapoensis (don't think i've ever seen this species)


----------



## becca81 (Jun 26, 2006)

Sub Adult Male _Ephebopus rufescens_


----------



## moricollins (Jun 26, 2006)

:drool:

:drool:

that's a pretty bug, becca


----------



## ErikH (Jun 26, 2006)

Those are some very nice pics!  I especially like the nhandu carapoensis.


----------



## Nerri1029 (Jun 26, 2006)

moricollins said:
			
		

> :drool:
> 
> :drool:
> 
> that's a pretty bug, becca


Ditto  

waiting for my G. aureostriata to get big enough to show some real color


----------



## MRL (Jun 26, 2006)

Nerri1029 said:
			
		

> Ditto
> 
> waiting for my G. aureostriata to get big enough to show some real color


Don't expect any red.


----------



## Endora (Jun 26, 2006)

Very nice new addition. I am such a big fan of B.Vagans. Your is very nice.


----------



## becca81 (Jun 27, 2006)

Just picked up this _G. rosea_ this evening from someone on the boards.  RCF?


----------



## MRL (Jun 27, 2006)

For sure Becca.. very nice find


----------



## lta3398 (Jun 28, 2006)

very nice looking rosie, there Becca, nice find!


----------



## Zorack (Jun 28, 2006)

thats Azure isnt it?


----------



## becca81 (Jun 28, 2006)

Zorack said:
			
		

> thats Azure isnt it?


What?  

Becca


----------



## surena (Jun 28, 2006)

Hey Becca,
When I saw her, that's what I thought that she was RCF. And she also looked very healthy.


----------



## becca81 (Jun 28, 2006)

Better picture of this one...

_Cyriocosmus elegans_












_Brachypelma vagans_






_Bonnetina cyaneifemur_


----------



## kitty_b (Jun 28, 2006)

becca, that rcf looks just like mine did. except mine was a grouch who sat in a huddled position all the time.

very purdy.


----------



## Hedorah99 (Jun 28, 2006)

Are you sure that is a C elegans and not a tick? Its about as fat as one


----------



## becca81 (Jul 3, 2006)

Mature Male _G. aureostriata_, here on loan from Mark B.


----------



## becca81 (Jul 17, 2006)

New Additions 

0.0.1 _Brachypelma boehmei_












0.1.0 _Brachyplema albopilosum_






0.1.0 _Pseudhapalopus spinulopalpus_












0.0.1 _Poecilotheria rufliata_ (happy, Manny, finally got another pokie?)


----------



## MRL (Jul 17, 2006)

becca81 said:
			
		

> 0.0.1 _Poecilotheria rufliata_ (happy, Manny, finally got another pokie?)


I sure am. Now get yourself the remaining 10 and you're set.


----------



## becca81 (Jul 24, 2006)

*New Pictures*

Juvenile Male (guess I need to start looking for a female) _C. cyaneopubescens_ ~2"






_Scolopendra subspinipes_ "Mau Chau"
I'm afraid I'm starting to enjoy centipedes a bit too much.. 






Sub-Adult Female _Avicularia huriana_ ~3"


----------



## kyle_de_aussie (Jul 25, 2006)

That G Rosea RCF is the bomb! Excellent pictures


----------



## becca81 (Jul 30, 2006)

Fresh Molts  

_Aphonopelma crinirufum_, now almost 1"






_Chaetopelma gracile_, now just over 1" or so






_Brachypelma emilia_, mature male, about 4" (here on loan from Nerri1029)


----------



## syndicate (Jul 30, 2006)

that Chaetopelma gracile is a beauty.what a nice looking t.are they heavy webbers or do they burrow alot?


----------



## becca81 (Jul 30, 2006)

syndicate said:
			
		

> that Chaetopelma gracile is a beauty.what a nice looking t.are they heavy webbers or do they burrow alot?


I have 6 of these and all have webbed more than they've burrowed.


----------



## becca81 (Jul 30, 2006)

A few more...

Haven't taken a picture of this one in awhile.  She dug a burrow underneath her water dish and typically stays hidden from sight.  She was out tonight on a (failed) mating attempt, so I snapped a few pictures.

Female _Acanthoscurria geniculata_












Mature Male _Pseudhapalopus spinulopalpus_ (here on loan from Gabe / Volgenspinnen)


----------



## kyle_de_aussie (Jul 31, 2006)

That Female Acanthoscurria geniculata is a beauty is she very big yet ? looks to be a decent size in the pictures but its hard to tell


----------



## becca81 (Aug 2, 2006)

Freshly molted _Pamphobeteus sp._ "Ecuadorian Giant Birdeater" - Still unsure of sex, as the molts are always shredded.  






It wasn't happy about me taking the molt out..






Freshly molted _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_ - Haven't gotten the molt out of this one yet, so not sure of sex.


----------



## becca81 (Aug 2, 2006)

kyle_de_aussie said:
			
		

> That Female Acanthoscurria geniculata is a beauty is she very big yet ? looks to be a decent size in the pictures but its hard to tell


Thanks, Kyle!  She's about 6" or so now.  Still has a bit of growing to do, but is already a very nice size.


----------



## becca81 (Aug 3, 2006)

Just a few more 

_Nhandu coloratovillosus_ - large spiderling / small juvenile






_Acanthoscurria insubtilis_ - female






_Lasiodora difficilis_ - female


----------



## Gigas (Aug 3, 2006)

what the red stuff on #2's abdomena and #3's chelicerae?.
I like the water droplets on the L/diffs carapace


----------



## becca81 (Aug 3, 2006)

Gigus said:
			
		

> what the red stuff on #2's abdomena and #3's chelicerae?.
> I like the water droplets on the L/diffs carapace


Not sure about the red spot on the _A. insubtilis_ - there is also some water on that area in the picture, so it looks a bit odd.

As for the red spot on the chelicerae of the _L. difficilis_, it's just water.


----------



## becca81 (Aug 6, 2006)

Took a few small ones out for pictures today.. 

_Psalmopoeus cambridgei_ - unsexed - 2.5"






_Avicularia minatrix_ - unsexed - 1"






_Bonnetina cyaneifemur_ - unsexed - 0.5"






_Chaetopelma gracile_ - unsexed - 1.25"






_Holothele shoemakeri_ - female - 2"






_Metriopelma sp._ "Venezuela" - unsexed - 0.5"






_Holothele sp._ "Norte de Santander" - unsexed - 1"


----------



## becca81 (Aug 9, 2006)

New Additions... 

_Tapinauchenius gigas_ - 0.0.4






_Phlogiellus sp._ - 0.0.4


----------



## Hedorah99 (Aug 9, 2006)

Nice! :clap:  keep us posted on what the Phylo looks like as it gets older.


----------



## becca81 (Aug 10, 2006)

Ok.. got some new stuff in.  This is it for awhile.  Like, a long while.

New Addition - _Poecilotheria ornata_ - 6" female 






New Addition - _Avicularia avicularia_ - 4" female 






New Additions - _Grammostola rosea_ - 4" mature male 






Freshly Molted - _Pamphobeteus sp._ "Ecuadorian Giant Birdeater - 2.5" unsexed 






Freshly Molted - _Crassicrus lamanai_ - 4" female


----------



## Ewok (Aug 11, 2006)

cute pic of the Tapinauchenius gigas  with its wirey legs lol


----------



## Lorgakor (Aug 11, 2006)

Man Becca, your _C. lamanai _is simply GORGEOUS!! I just got two slings the other day, I hope they end up looking just like that! 

Your pictures keep getting better and better, very nice work.


----------



## becca81 (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks, Laura!  I've been *very* happy with the _C. lamani_ - just wish I could find a male now!


----------



## GQ. (Aug 13, 2006)

becca81 said:
			
		

> Ok.. got some new stuff in.  This is it for awhile.  Like, a long while.


Alright Becca, its been a few days now.  Anything new yet?    I REALLY like that _Pamphobeteus sp._ Ecuadorian Giant Birdeater.  I can see one in my future.  Nice shots of some great tarantulas.


----------



## becca81 (Aug 13, 2006)

GQ. said:
			
		

> Alright Becca, its been a few days now.  Anything new yet?    I REALLY like that _Pamphobeteus sp._ Ecuadorian Giant Birdeater.  I can see one in my future.  Nice shots of some great tarantulas.


Haha!   

You saw me searching through the classifieds, didn't you?


----------



## becca81 (Aug 19, 2006)

Freshly molted - _Avicularia sp._ "Isla Margarita" (unsexed)






_Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_ (probably male)


----------



## xgrafcorex (Aug 19, 2006)

awesome new additions as usual becca   if you ever run out of room, i'll be happy to watch some of them for you


----------



## becca81 (Aug 20, 2006)

New roaches... _E. chopordi_






Freshly molted _B. cyaneifemur_






Freshly molted _A. atrox_






Freshly molted _Metriopelma sp._ "Venezuela"






New Picture - _Phlogiellus sp._


----------



## becca81 (Aug 27, 2006)

Subadult male _Hysterocrates gigas_, "Pythagorus"


----------



## tarsier (Aug 28, 2006)

i see you finally started collecting pokies


----------



## becca81 (Aug 30, 2006)

New Additions...  

_Acanthoscurria chacoana_






_Avicularia purpurea_






_Brachypelma auratum_






_Cyclosternum schmardae_






_Cyclosternum sp._ "Columbia"
(this one isn't doing so well, not sure it's going to make it  )






_Lasiodora klugi_






_Megaphobema robustum_






_Nhandu vulpinus_






_Psalmopoeus reduncus_


----------



## Lorgakor (Aug 30, 2006)

I thought you weren't getting any more! 

I hope that little one makes it, poor thing. I'm nursing an _O. aureotibialis _back to health right now, same kind of thing, it just didn't do well during shipping. It's been in an ICU ever since I got it. Good luck!


----------



## GoTerps (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi Becca,

The _Cyclosternum_ sp. "Columbia" you can call sp. "Meta".  How's it doing?  I have pictures of this species in the "genus" thread.  Yours, while quite smaller, is a sibling of the spider pictured there.

Also, the _Metriopelma_ sp. "Venezuela" you can call sp. "Estado Trujillo".  You got it from me, right?

Eric


----------



## becca81 (Aug 30, 2006)

GoTerps said:
			
		

> Hi Becca,
> 
> The _Cyclosternum_ sp. "Columbia" you can call sp. "Meta".  How's it doing?  I have pictures of this species in the "genus" thread.  Yours, while quite smaller, is a sibling of the spider pictured there.


It isn't doing too hot at the moment.  Partially curled and legs twitching, although I was just told that the twitching part is normal for this species. 



> Also, the _Metriopelma_ sp. "Venezuela" you can call sp. "Estado Trujillo".  You got it from me, right?
> 
> Eric


Yep - the ones pictured are the ones I got from you!  Thanks for the update on the names! 

Becca


----------



## becca81 (Sep 13, 2006)

Took some photos while AB was down (what else was there to do?) 

_Avicularia sp._ "Isla Margarita" - slow grower, it seems, as I've had this one since December and it's just now at 1"






_Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_ - juvenile male, just starting to show adult colors






_Cyclosternum sp._ "Columbia" - still alive!






_Cyriocosmus elegans_






_Phlogiellus sp._






_Tapinauchenius purpureus_


----------



## NrthCstInverts (Sep 13, 2006)

nice pics Becca!!  Whered you get the little Phlogiellus from??


----------



## becca81 (Sep 13, 2006)

wildnmildpets said:


> nice pics Becca!!  Whered you get the little Phlogiellus from??


Thanks.  

I got them from David Grimm here on the boards (dave_grimm22, I think).  IIRC, it was a sac from a WC female.


----------



## NrthCstInverts (Sep 13, 2006)

cool, thats where i got mine!!


----------



## becca81 (Sep 15, 2006)

New Addition - 0.0.3 _Tapinauchenius plumipes_


----------



## syndicate (Sep 15, 2006)

nice one i heard those little guys are quick!


----------



## gaztopgun (Sep 16, 2006)

Becca, your T's are gorgeous!!

How many do you have in total?


----------



## Brevis (Sep 16, 2006)

great pics becca, you have beatiful collection of spiders! I like their names


----------



## becca81 (Sep 17, 2006)

(Yay - get to try out the multi-quote feature! )



syndicate said:


> nice one i heard those little guys are quick!


Yes - they are.  I currently have 3 different species of _Tapinauchenius_ and all are fast.  However, _T. purpureus_ has given me a run for my money more than _T. gigas_ and _T. plumipes_ so far, but that may change.



gaztopgun said:


> Becca, your T's are gorgeous!!
> 
> How many do you have in total?


I think somewhere around 80ish in terms of tarantulas.  I also keep a handful of scorpions and centipedes.



Brevis said:


> great pics becca, you have beatiful collection of spiders! I like their names


Thanks.  

Except for one mature male, they are all named after famous mathematicians, philosophers, or scientists.


----------



## becca81 (Sep 17, 2006)

New Photos..

_Nhandu chromatus_ - Finally showing some color...






_Brachypelma vagans_ - Mature Male






_Aphonopelma moderatum_ - Small Female


----------



## syndicate (Sep 17, 2006)

vagans is awesome looking.wish i had a female.def one of my fav brachys!


----------



## becca81 (Sep 18, 2006)

_Avicularia purpurea_ - Freshly Molted






_Ceratogyrus bechaunicus_






_Paruroctonus silvestrii_


----------



## Arachnophilist (Sep 18, 2006)

That scorpion is very pretty does it stay that purplish tint?:?


----------



## becca81 (Sep 18, 2006)

Arachnophilist said:


> That scorpion is very pretty does it stay that purplish tint?:?


Honestly, I have no idea.  I like the coloration, too, but don't know what this species will look like as an adult.


----------



## GQ. (Sep 18, 2006)

Becca,

     You have some really cool stuff!  It seems I add a new must have to my list everytime I see your posts.  Keep them coming!


----------



## becca81 (Sep 23, 2006)

_Avicularia huriana_ - juvenile female






_Brachypelma boehmei_ - freshly molted






_Homoeomma sp._ "Blue" - not happy to see me


----------



## cacoseraph (Sep 23, 2006)

Arachnophilist said:


> That scorpion is very pretty does it stay that purplish tint?:?





becca81 said:


> Honestly, I have no idea.  I like the coloration, too, but don't know what this species will look like as an adult.


nope, sorry 

it turns into a yellow/straw colored scorpion with a dark grey back. i have caught these at mature molt -2 or -3 and they already have adult coloration, so i would expect the purple effect to fade relatively soon

it's possible that purple color is actually the hemolymph affecing the spectrums of light the scorp reflects. such coloration effects are possible in small centipedes that are still translucent


----------



## Arachnophilist (Sep 23, 2006)

wow! thanks for the great response! I like this site you get to learn so much :0)


----------



## kyle_de_aussie (Sep 25, 2006)

The B Vagans male lookes great you have a big mature girl for him ?


----------



## becca81 (Sep 25, 2006)

kyle_de_aussie said:


> The B Vagans male lookes great you have a big mature girl for him ?


Sure do.  

She's actually near a molt, but I'm gonna try to go ahead and mate them soon, send him out on a loan, and then get him back in case she molts again.


----------



## becca81 (Sep 25, 2006)

New Additions - 

0.1.0 _Aphonopelma chalcodes_






0.2.0 _Lasiodora parahybana_






0.0.1 _Aphonopelma seemani_






New Pictures - 

0.1.0 _Poecilotheria ornata_


----------



## becca81 (Sep 27, 2006)

More new additions  

0.0.2 _Iridopelma hirsutum_






0.1.0 _Nhandu vulpinus_






0.0.1 _Ceratogyrus brachycephalus_


----------



## Philth (Sep 27, 2006)

wow handsome spiders.   Nice Becca


----------



## Camberwell (Sep 28, 2006)

becca81 said:


> 0.1.0 _Nhandu vulpinus_


Nice vulpinus 

my friend has a baby one, cant wait to see it grow up, I like em hairy


----------



## ErikH (Sep 28, 2006)

Nice pictures.  I like your n. chromatus.  I've been contemplating getting one.


----------



## TheNatural (Sep 28, 2006)

Hi becca. great additions.

A friend of mine has an old vulpinus and she is really huge, one of the biggest Ts have I ever seen.


----------



## becca81 (Oct 1, 2006)

Fresh Molts!

_Bonnetina cyaneifemur_






_Holothele sp._ "Norte de Santander"






_Grammostola rosea_


----------



## becca81 (Oct 7, 2006)

New Addition - _P. lugardi_

Not very big on Africans, but this one was given to me when I stopped by a local pet store.  A cricket had been chewing on the tarsus of leg IV and it's not in the best of health overall - a bit shaky when it walks.


----------



## becca81 (Oct 7, 2006)

Freshly Molted - _Nhandu vulpinus_ spiderling


----------



## Tegenaria (Oct 7, 2006)

becca81 said:


> Freshly Molted - _Nhandu vulpinus_ spiderling
> 
> Aww, he's a cutie!


----------



## LongDucDong (Oct 7, 2006)

LOL, love the little Nhandu, what a cutie! As always, nice pics too!


----------



## becca81 (Oct 12, 2006)

Some new arrivals..

0.0.1 _Cyriocosmus sp._ "Bolivia"






0.0.1 _Cyclosternum sp._ "Columbia"






0.0.2 _Cyclosternum pentalore_
(curious to see what these look like as they grow..  )


----------



## Lorgakor (Oct 12, 2006)

Ooh, I'm jealous! The adults of _C. pentalore _are so beautiful!
http://www.birdspiders.com/archive/15B038C6KD0B7KAEC2K14738EADF903ACDE.html


----------



## becca81 (Oct 12, 2006)

Lorgakor said:


> Ooh, I'm jealous! The adults of _C. pentalore _are so beautiful!
> http://www.birdspiders.com/archive/15B038C6KD0B7KAEC2K14738EADF903ACDE.html


I don't know if it'll actually look like that or not.. probably not.  

Mostly what is sold in the hobby as _C. pentalore_ ends up looking more like _C. fasciatum_ than anything - either getting a bit bigger or a bit smaller.


----------



## becca81 (Oct 14, 2006)

Last new additions for awhile (like, seriously).. I'm getting close to 100 and there is just NO more room!

0.0.2 _Haplopelma lividum_


----------



## Tegenaria (Oct 14, 2006)

Cute little sling!
H lividum is a blue T right? So they get their colour only when mature? And are box sexes blue?


----------



## becca81 (Oct 14, 2006)

Tegenaria said:


> Cute little sling!
> H lividum is a blue T right? So they get their colour only when mature? And are box sexes blue?


Yes, they will both eventually be blue.  Females will become blue and stay blue, while males will become blue and only stay blue until their maturing molt, when they will be brownish-gray.


----------



## CedrikG (Oct 15, 2006)

That Pterinochilus lugardi was awesome Becca , thats a shame


----------



## becca81 (Oct 15, 2006)

Just a couple more.  Don't think I've posted any of these species yet.

_E. pachypus_






_C. fimbriatus_


----------



## michal1991 (Oct 18, 2006)

Nice lugardi  I love this sp but I haven't it yet...


----------



## becca81 (Oct 20, 2006)

_P. rufilata_ - last picture before I packed it up to ship it off.  Done with pokies (again), I think.


----------



## Lorgakor (Oct 20, 2006)

What made you decide that? Just curious.


----------



## becca81 (Oct 20, 2006)

Lorgakor said:


> What made you decide that? Just curious.


I know I'm definitely not the norm with this, but I just don't find them as interesting as other species.

I've kept several different _Poecilotheria spp._, but I've found that I'm just not "into them."  Granted, they are a beautiful genus - but just not ones that I'm interested in keeping any longer.


----------



## becca81 (Oct 20, 2006)

Freshly molted _Homoeomma sp._ "Blue"












Freshly molted _Pseudhapalopus spinulopalplus_






Mature Male _Brachypelma smithi_ - Here on loan from Syndicate






Mature Male _Grammostola aureostriata_ - Here on loan from jwasted


----------



## syndicate (Oct 20, 2006)

awesome shot becca best luck with the pairing


----------



## becca81 (Oct 21, 2006)

Freshly molted _Cyclosternum sp._ "Columbia"
(this is the shipping-stressed, twitchy one)












Freshly molted _Psalmopoeus reduncus_


----------



## Vys (Oct 23, 2006)

becca81 said:


> I know I'm definitely not the norm with this, but I just don't find them as interesting as other species.
> 
> I've kept several different _Poecilotheria spp._, but I've found that I'm just not "into them."  Granted, they are a beautiful genus - but just not ones that I'm interested in keeping any longer.


I haven't had any arboreals save Psalmopoeuses with a more 'interesting' behaviour, at least. Avics sit in their webs, Taps are nervous nervous..
*shrug*, there are still subjective things in the world, though, luckily 

Very pretty Homoeomma (looks like a kind of candy), Cyclosternum, and off course reduncus.


----------



## ShadowBlade (Oct 23, 2006)

becca81 said:


> _P. rufilata_ - last picture before I packed it up to ship it off.  Done with pokies (again), I think.[/IMG]


I just about bought that one too.

Beautiful pics. Strange though, my _reduncas_ never looked red, like the pics I see everywhere else, although I guess mine looks older. (In my pic thread).


----------



## Stylopidae (Oct 24, 2006)

Wow, Becca...that cyclo is really fighting, isn't it?


----------



## becca81 (Oct 29, 2006)

Evil Cheshire said:


> Wow, Becca...that cyclo is really fighting, isn't it?


Yep, sure is.  Still alive now.  Drags itself around on first two pair of legs.  Hopefully it'll eventually (when it matures) be able to hobble around enough to make a sperm web.  

Freshly molted _Aphonopelma crinirufum_


----------



## Gigas (Oct 29, 2006)

Heh, i thought that male smithi was on a lettuce leaf


----------



## becca81 (Nov 1, 2006)

1.0.0 Freshly molted _Pamphobeteus sp._ "Ecuador"


----------



## kyle_de_aussie (Nov 5, 2006)

I like your pamphobeteus sp. "Equador" very much indeed the colours are great

So many pictures ive seen of different pamphobeteus sp's with there abdomen up in the same position as the one in your photo, is this a trait of the genus ?


----------



## becca81 (Nov 5, 2006)

kyle_de_aussie said:


> I like your pamphobeteus sp. "Equador" very much indeed the colours are great
> 
> So many pictures ive seen of different pamphobeteus sp's with there abdomen up in the same position as the one in your photo, is this a trait of the genus ?


This is a defensive stance and I've noticed it with _Xenethis spp., Pamphobeteus spp., _ and _Megaphobema spp._.  Pretty much, the very nervous / skittish species tend to do this just before or as they are flicking hairs.


----------



## kyle_de_aussie (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks for the info


----------



## SOAD (Nov 6, 2006)

My lasiodoras do it too. very nice pics btw.


----------



## becca81 (Nov 8, 2006)

Freshly molted _C. cyaneopubescens_






_G. aureostriata_ (just before female killed male) 






Freshly molted immature male _L. parahybana_ (guaranteed female  )


----------



## Kriegan (Nov 8, 2006)

:clap: Becca...I'm in love with your C. cyaneopubescens!!!:drool:


----------



## becca81 (Nov 10, 2006)

A few new photos...

_Brachypelma vagans_ - freshly molted female (look for mating photos soon!) 






_Lasiodora klugi_ - freshly molted spiderling






_Metriopelma sp._ "White"






_Nhandu coloratovillosus_ - freshly molted large spiderling






_Nhandu vulpinus_ - mature male here on loan from Arachnoheebs


----------



## becca81 (Nov 11, 2006)

Just a few more. 

_Brachypelma boehmei_ - In need of a molt






_Avicularia sp._ "Isla Margarita" - Freshly Molted






_Cyclosternum pentalore_ (received as such, not likely true ID)






_Cyriocosmus sp._ "Bolivia" - Freshly Molted






_Phlogiellus sp._


----------



## ShadowBlade (Nov 11, 2006)

becca81 said:


> _Avicularia sp._ "Isla Margarita" - Freshly Molted


Can't wait to see what it looks like grown up!


----------



## becca81 (Nov 13, 2006)

Tried some new backgrounds, not sure if I'm fond of them, though.  Any thoughts?

_Avicularia sp._ "Isla Margarita"


















_Bonnetina cyaneifemur_ giving a tiny threat display 






_Lasiodora klugi_






_Cyriocosmus elegans_






_Aphonopelma crinirufum_


----------



## Tegenaria (Nov 13, 2006)

becca81 said:


> Tried some new backgrounds, not sure if I'm fond of them, though.  Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> _Cyriocosmus elegans_


 That one does it for me, the green one  is too, well,loud?

BTW, your Vagans is gorgeous!


----------



## becca81 (Nov 22, 2006)

New Addition...

_Cyrtopholis flavostriata_


----------



## Ms. Peaches (Nov 22, 2006)

Amazing collection. I always enjoy looking at your pictures.


----------



## Tegenaria (Nov 22, 2006)

Nice sling Becca, and a new genus for me!


----------



## Nerri1029 (Nov 22, 2006)

Very nice addition. 

Your pictures are as always wonderful :-D

Maybe a thread on how you get such nice pics???? :clap: :worship:


----------



## becca81 (Nov 22, 2006)

Nerri1029 said:


> Maybe a thread on how you get such nice pics???? :clap: :worship:


Heh, not sure if I can explain luck.   

But thanks for the nice comments!

Just mated _P. pulcher_.  Male here on loan from GoTerps.  Going to let them cohab for a bit and see what happens.  Female has been very receptive this time and when I put them together earlier this evening it looked like there were insertions.


----------



## ErikH (Nov 22, 2006)

Wow, I really like your b. vagans, and your p. pulcher!  BTW, I, too like the blue background the best


----------



## becca81 (Nov 25, 2006)

_Chilobrachys fimbriatus_ - Penultimate Male


----------



## Tegenaria (Nov 25, 2006)

becca81 said:


> _Chilobrachys fimbriatus_ - Penultimate Male


Becca that is an awesome pic of a fantastic T!
 Love it!


----------



## becca81 (Nov 25, 2006)

Tegenaria said:
			
		

> Becca that is an awesome pic of a fantastic T!
> Love it!


Thanks! 

Finally got some pictures of this one while rehousing it earlier...

(somewhat) Freshly Molted _M. robustum_






Freshly Molted _B. auratum_












Freshly Molted _N. chromatus_
(I've had this one for about a year and a half - just now getting close to 1.5")


----------



## Tegenaria (Nov 25, 2006)

becca81 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Finally got some pictures of this one while rehousing it earlier...
> 
> (somewhat) Freshly Molted _M. robustum_


Very nice, what genus is that?


----------



## Skuromis (Nov 25, 2006)

Hi!

Megaphobema robustum.

BR, Marc.


----------



## Tegenaria (Nov 25, 2006)

I must get up to speed on these Ts, im such a newb!


----------



## TheNatural (Nov 26, 2006)

Hi becca,

I love your collection, always wonderful and very healthy Ts.


congrats


----------



## becca81 (Dec 3, 2006)

Mated today - _Brachypelma vagans_












New Addition - _Nhandu coloratovillosus_ (Adult Female)












New Picture - _Chromotopelma cyaneopubescens_ - Female


----------



## Hedorah99 (Dec 3, 2006)

That GBB is adorable.


----------



## becca81 (Dec 4, 2006)

Freshly Molted _Brachypelma boehmei_ - Just now starting to get a hint of color, it seems


----------



## Tegenaria (Dec 4, 2006)

becca81 said:


> Freshly Molted _Brachypelma boehmei_ - Just now starting to get a hint of color, it seems


That looks about the size of my Pip.


----------



## Dilbrain (Dec 4, 2006)

Awesome photo's Becca !


----------



## kyle_de_aussie (Dec 6, 2006)

Awesome shots your B.vagans are great looking! hope they produce young for you, and the green bottle blue is beautiful to


----------



## Dev (Dec 6, 2006)

very nice collection uve got


----------



## becca81 (Dec 9, 2006)

5"+ Female _Avicularia versicolor_ - "Halley"


----------



## lta3398 (Dec 9, 2006)

Becca, as always, the pics are great, and the T's are beautiful  Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## becca81 (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks!

Just got this one out tonight for some photos.  Freshly molted female _Avicularia sp._ (purchased as _A. huriana_, but who the hell knows what it actually is / could possibly be _A. urticans_ complex :wall: ):


----------



## Lorgakor (Dec 11, 2006)

Now that I see more pictures of yours I can see that it actually looks quite different than mine. Yours is much, much darker, especially since it is still quite small. Now I'm more confused than ever about mine! 

Great pics though!


----------



## Tegenaria (Dec 11, 2006)

Its a gorgeous T becca,love the close up of its toes,wearing pink socks!


----------



## becca81 (Dec 11, 2006)

Lorgakor said:


> Now that I see more pictures of yours I can see that it actually looks quite different than mine. Yours is much, much darker, especially since it is still quite small. Now I'm more confused than ever about mine!
> 
> Great pics though!


I know - I'm confused, too.  

The color change in mine shocked me.  I've had this small, tannish spider and all of a sudden - BAM - it molts and it very dark.

Where did you get yours from in Canada?


----------



## becca81 (Dec 17, 2006)

New Photos...

_Nhandu carapoensis_ - Adult Female (freshly molted)






_Lasiodora difficilis_ - Sub-Adult Female (freshly molted)






_Cyrtopholis flavostriata_ - (freshly molted)


----------



## ZOKU (Dec 17, 2006)

Awesome photos, Becca!


----------



## Lorgakor (Dec 17, 2006)

becca81 said:


> I know - I'm confused, too.
> 
> The color change in mine shocked me.  I've had this small, tannish spider and all of a sudden - BAM - it molts and it very dark.
> 
> Where did you get yours from in Canada?


Sorry for the late reply, I didn't see this until today. I got mine from Tarantula Canada.


----------



## becca81 (Dec 23, 2006)

New addition ... _G. rosea_

"She" (I'm assuming she - quite large, etc.) has been sitting in a small pet store for a few months now.  One fang sticking out yesterday and she's in pre-molt.

The guy who owns the shop has really tried to take care of the inverts, so I figured I might as well take her home.


----------



## Tegenaria (Dec 28, 2006)

lovely rosea there!


----------



## ChrisNCT (Dec 29, 2006)

WOW......  nice Versicolor!


----------



## becca81 (Dec 30, 2006)

Mature Male _Paraphysa scrofa_ here on loan from LeilaNami.


----------



## becca81 (Jan 3, 2007)

_Phormictopus cancerides_ - Female






_Cyriocosmus elegans_






_Cyriocosmus sp._ "Bolivia"


----------



## Lorgakor (Jan 3, 2007)

Aww, I love the _Cyriocosmus sp. "Bolivia", _I really want one of those!


----------



## lta3398 (Jan 4, 2007)

Once again, Becca, you have the most beautiful pics, and thanks for continuing to share them with us


----------

